# 2 linesmen killed



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

That's terrible......being dumped out of a bucket at that height.........that's the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

That is really sad. Side note, the link does not work for me


----------



## Phillipd (Jan 7, 2020)

Thoughts and prayers for their families co-workers and friends


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Terrible.


----------



## radio208 (Aug 27, 2014)

That is so terrible....RIP bros..


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

MotoGP1199 said:


> That is really sad. Side note, the link does not work for me


This is what I got.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

GoFundMe started for families of SaskPower workers killed in accident


Scott Bill, 51, and Cole Crooks, 40, passed away after falling from a piece of equipment in a workplace accident in Weyburn on Thursday.




leaderpost.com


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Two SaskPower employees dead after ‘serious safety incident’ in Weyburn, utility says | Globalnews.ca


Police say it appears the men fell from a piece of equipment.




globalnews.ca


----------



## Superman (Mar 19, 2019)

heartbreaking. May they rest in peace.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

That’s sad.

A few years back a coworker in a condor was almost dumped from the 5th story. The leveling valve went bad.


----------



## Yankee77 (Oct 5, 2020)

RIP Bros


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Very sad, may God be with their families and loved ones.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Prayers and respect.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Always tie off, I should heed my own words.
Try this link.








Two SaskPower employees dead after ‘serious safety incident’ in Weyburn, utility says | Globalnews.ca


Police say it appears the men fell from a piece of equipment.




globalnews.ca





Tim.


----------



## samgregger (Jan 23, 2013)

This could have happened to me. One year we had the manufacturer come in to do our ANSI inspections on our bucket trucks. I had noticed a sheered off bolt section with a lock nut on it laying on my deck, but I looked all over and could not find anywhere it would have come off on my truck. I asked the guy about it and he knew exactly what it was - the keeper for the pin on the bucket leveling ram.


----------



## WannabeTesla (Feb 24, 2020)

Condolences to their families and friends. We've all had our close calls. My heart hurts for those who loved them.


----------

